# 52° and 56° head covers



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally have never seen any, but wondering if there were any places that sell 52° and/or 56° wedge head covers that actually have the numbers printed on the cover? If so, I would appreciate the information. Thanks.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a set of Castle Bay iron covers that have a PW and a SW marked on them, but I've never seen anything actually had the numbers. That particular set also has one that is blank, I assume for an approach, lob or gap wedge.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never seen 52*, or 56* iron covers. I buy iron covers that go from 2-SW. Since I rarely carry a 2, or 3 iron, I use those iron covers for my AW, and LW. Some years ago a relative was kind enough to knit me a set of iron covers that ranged from 2-LW. They eventually wore out, but they did the job for a couple of years. They were actually quite a conversation piece. I know iron head covers come in handy to suppress the "clanking" noise while walking, or bouncing around in a golf cart.


----------

